# Anyone living in Alicante???



## lauramcg (Aug 20, 2011)

I moved here a few weeks ago, Im starting a course next week to learn the basic spanish to help me get work and to basically have a conversation with someone, im finding it hard to get work or meet people because of the language barrier....is anyone else feeling the same??  or have any advice on what or where I could go for a job?? 

Anything would be a great help thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Approx 5 million people in Spain!

Seriously, it sounds like you didn't realise that finding work was going to be difficult, but look at this map giving percentages of unemployment in Spain. You are not alone, unfortunately.









Try reading these threads to see where Spain is at these days.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...8126-economic-employment-situation-spain.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...oyment-province-province-between-10-35-a.html
As for looking for work it's the same anywhere - send your cv off, look in shop windows, in the newspapers and try websites like 
Ofertas de trabajo, Buscar trabajo, Bolsa de trabajo - InfoJobs
and
Ofertas de trabajo - Búsqueda de empleo - Bolsa de trabajo Laboris.net

Good luck!


----------



## lauramcg (Aug 20, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Obviously I knew it wasn't going to be easy looking for work, like in any country you move to but I was just looking for advice on it and if anyone knew of anything, that is all but thanks for that anyway..........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I live not too far from Alicante but I am back in Cairo working but if you are wanting to meet some expats try going to Gran Alacant 10 minutes from the airport, lots of expats, pubs, etc there.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

In ALC itself with limited language a job isnt going to be too easy but keep trying! I live near the airport, so there are other english speakers close by!


----------



## lauramcg (Aug 20, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> I live not too far from Alicante but I am back in Cairo working but if you are wanting to meet some expats try going to Gran Alacant 10 minutes from the airport, lots of expats, pubs, etc there.


Thanks for that, I will have a we check out for that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lauramcg said:


> Obviously I knew it wasn't going to be easy looking for work, like in any country you move to but I was just looking for advice on it and if anyone knew of anything, that is all but thanks for that anyway..........


OK!
Hope you find something on the websites I gave you!


----------

